# Thermalright IFX 14 :daumen:



## Zeus (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich Habe den Threadauf gemacht um mal eure Meinung zu Hören wie ihr den Alten Lüfter König findet und mit welchen cpu ihr den betreibt und welche temps ihr habt  Damit ich mal herrausfinde wie der bei euch so Läuft


Ich selber habe ihn und finde es ist der Beste Kühler ever Ich Kühle damit meinen neuen Q9550 EO bei einem Takt von 3,4 ghz mit temps von 30 bis 36 und last bis max. 45


----------



## maGic (26. Dezember 2009)

jepp, best of best

Phenom II x4 940 wird mit  IFX-14 gekühlt.

Lüfter ist eine Delta FFB1212SHE 3600 U/min, etwas schwächer als EHE-Version(4k u/min).
volllast höchstens 34Grad heiss

Aber ich will ihm mit Delta PFB1212, stärksten Lüfter für 120mm Klasse, kühlen::

Einzige Manko: die ist viel zu groß um in manchen Gehäuse einzubauen


----------



## Ahab (26. Dezember 2009)

Jawoll! Der Altkanzler unter den Kühlern, immernoch spitze!  Kühlt meinen X3 8750@2,8GHz mit 37° im IDLE und 46° unter Last bei 700U/min Sharkoon Silent Eagle.  Schön das Teil. Wird wohl auch noch eine ganze Weile halten.


----------



## ameisenbaer79 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

bei mir sitzt er auf einem E8400@3,6GHz mit 2 Scythe S-FLEX SFF21D @ 800U/min. Temps: Idle 35Grad ; Last 46Grad

Ich glaube den nehme ich mit in den Sarg


----------



## Ahab (26. Dezember 2009)

ameisenbaer79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube den nehme ich mit in den Sarg



Das triffts absolut!


----------



## Zeus (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich sehe es genau so das is eifach mal der beste Kühler ich betreibe ihn mit 2 Enermax Cluster allerdings net voll ausgereitd da ich beide lüfter hinter die Kühl türme machen muss da vorne der LÜfter net passt wegen ram ;( aber es is einfach mal der König und wird es bleiben fürmich ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Endlich gläubige so wie ich. Ständig kommen neue Kühler auf den Markt aber vom Schlage eines IFX-14 nicht einer, habe mich deshalb schon oft mit anderen Usern angelegt und hitzige Wortgefecht geführt. 
Ich hab einen Phenom II 920 1.2V Idle 28° Prime 95 41°. Mit einem 120mm und einem 140mm Cooler Master
Er ist und war der Meister aller Klassen!!!


----------



## Zeus (26. Dezember 2009)

ja habe schon oft mit leuten (nicht hier) diskutiert. immer die gleichenKommentare gehäuse zu klein ich muss den plan schleifen (wo von ich abrate). So wie er gebaut wurde ist es einfach richtig durchdacht. Es gibt zwar viele neue wo ich sage die sind gut, aber es fehlt den ganzen Kühlern einfach das gewisse etwas.


----------



## maGic (26. Dezember 2009)

Einmal habe ich Kauf von IFX-14  erzählen.
Plötzlich sagt einer User, dass ich viel Spaß mit schleifen von Kühlerboden solle.

Aber ich habe ihm so belassen und ihm mit Hochleistunglüfter betreiben

Es gibt keine Kühler die mit IFX-14 aufnehmen kann.
Ausnahme ist irgendwelche Zalman, die schafft iFX-14 übertreffen, aber Ihre Lüfter ist für euch zu laut und nicht auswechselbar.

Deswegen IFX-14 ist und bleibt King of Aircooling


----------



## Edguy (26. Dezember 2009)

Q9550s im Idle bei 26° ; unter Last grad mal 36°. 

zusammen mit einem Noctua Lüfter bei 800/min...


----------



## Zeus (27. Dezember 2009)

Genau er ist aber auch im vergleich der Zalman kühler überlegen habe viel zalman kühler getestet den 9700 und den 9900 die neusten also und die waren deutlich schlechte. Grade bei stark OC CPU
Edguy auf welchen takt läuft dein q9550????


----------



## Edguy (28. Dezember 2009)

die obigen Temps bei 2,83 standard; bei 3,4 GHz mit 1,6V nach 20 Minuten Prime large FFts (max heat) bleibt schwankend bei 47-48 Grad, immer noch mit 800/min.


----------



## Zeus (28. Dezember 2009)

Das sind ja super temps. Iw e hast du dein Cpu kühler verbaut also so das die lüfter von rechts nach links blasen oder 90 grad verdreht nach unten??????


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie hat mich der Thread in die Stimmung gebracht,das der IFX-14 mein nächtser Kühler is
Jz brauch ich nochn passenden lüfter* MIT* roten LED´s und würde der in mein Cm Storm Scout passen?
(Passen tut der ja auf AM2/Am2+/AM,so das ich kein extra Kit dafür kaufen muss?!?!)


----------



## Zeus (29. Dezember 2009)

Also passen tut er es kommt immer drauf an wie rum du ihn einbauen will.st ob richtig oder 90 grad verdreht. Der kit müsste dabei liegen ansonsten kannst du ihn extra kaufen. Finde ich gut noch jemanden von den IFX 14 überzeugt zu haben


----------



## Edguy (29. Dezember 2009)

Verbaut ist er senkrecht, also nach hinten blasend, nicht nach oben. Habe die Halteklammer aber ein wenig zufeilen müssen (Maximus Formula).


----------



## Zeus (29. Dezember 2009)

Gut zu feilen musste ich sie net nur mei ram(der Kühler dadrauf) ist leider zu groß. Darum ist der eine Lüfter zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Kühlkörper und der andere hinten am letzten Kühlkörper


----------



## Dr@gon18 (3. Januar 2010)

Zeus schrieb:


> Ich Habe den Threadauf gemacht um mal eure Meinung zu Hören wie ihr den Alten Lüfter König findet und mit welchen cpu ihr den betreibt und welche temps ihr habt  Damit ich mal herrausfinde wie der bei euch so Läuft
> 
> 
> Ich selber habe ihn und finde es ist der Beste Kühler ever Ich Kühle damit meinen neuen Q9550 EO bei einem Takt von 3,4 ghz mit temps von 30 bis 36 und last bis max. 45




Ich hab einen Q9550 auf 3,95 GHz laufen. unter Prime wird der heißeste kern max. 64°C. hab zwischen den towern einen 140mm Lüfter


----------



## Dr@gon18 (3. Januar 2010)

Edguy schrieb:


> die obigen Temps bei 2,83 standard; bei 3,4 GHz mit 1,6V nach 20 Minuten Prime large FFts (max heat) bleibt schwankend bei 47-48 Grad, immer noch mit 800/min.




1,6V bei nem Q9550?? lol. dem geb ich noch ein paar tage...


----------



## Edguy (3. Januar 2010)

Dr@gon18 schrieb:


> 1,6V bei nem Q9550?? lol. dem geb ich noch ein paar tage...


  Ups  natürlich fehlt da `ne 1:   1,61V

äääh : 1,16V natürlich
Gut aufgemerkt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2010)

Edguy schrieb:


> Ups  natürlich fehlt da `ne 1:   1,61V
> 
> äääh : 1,16V natürlich
> Gut aufgemerkt!


was so ein kleine Zahlenvertreher so nachsich ziehen kann


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hol dich nur aus der Versenkung weil es doch tatsächlich User gibt die abstreiten das der "alte" IFX-14 zu den Legenden der Luftkühlung gehört, unglaublich aber war.


----------



## Edguy (25. Mai 2010)

Also wenn jemand sagen würde, es gäbe einen besseren Schauspieler als Robert de Niro.... OK
Wenn jemand sagen würde, der Mustang Shelby ist nicht das kultigste Auto dieses Planeten...Von mir aus.
Wenn jemand so dreist wäre, zu behaupten, Chinesen brauen das beste Bier...soll er doch.

Doch wenn jemand behauptet, der IFX-14 wäre nicht der Champion unter den Kühlern, so zweifle ich wohl an dessen Verstand!!!!


----------



## Kaktus (25. Mai 2010)

Dann darfst du an meinem zweifeln.


----------



## butter_milch (25. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Dann darfst du an meinem zweifeln.



Tue ich gerade.

Mein IFX-14 läuft mit zwei 2 Nanoxia FX12-2000 @ 2000rpm und kühlt einen C2Q6700 @ 3,5Ghz unter Last auf 59°.

Habe von keinem Luftkühler gehört der es besser macht


----------



## mapLayer (25. Mai 2010)

Haha erinnert mich bischen an die kleine Diskussion aus meinem Thread.
Hab iwie das Gefühl das ich jetzt bischen die Diskussionen um diesen Kühler angefacht habe. 
Ich hab ihn nach oben montiert, da er sonst in meinem NZXT Tempest nciht mehr platz gehabt hätte.
Er läuft auch passiv bzw. nur mit der Gehäuselüftung. Aber bei 0,5 cm zum oberen Lüfter(saugend) und 1.5cm zum hinteren Lüfter(saugend) is das ja net so schlimm.
mfG & IFX-14 FTW!
mappy


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Also so passive gekühlt mag der IFX-14 eigentlich garnet so, montiere wenigestens in der Mitte des Kühlers, also zwischen den zwei Türmen einen Lüfter das bringt extrem viel beim IFX-14.


----------



## Kaktus (25. Mai 2010)

Richtig, der IFX war nie als passiver Kühler ausgelegt. Dafür gibts ganz andere Boliden die das deutlich besser machen. Orchi, Noctua D14, Thermalright HR01.Plus u.s.w.! Die sind ziemlich gut für den passiven Betrieb oder besser, Semi-passiven. 
Der IFX lebt von einem starken Luftdurchfluss.


----------



## mapLayer (25. Mai 2010)

Ja das weiß ich doch Mädls 
aber der Gehäuselüfter is ja so nah drann das es als CPU-Lüfter zählt. Naja wenn ich mal wieder iwo bestell bestellt ich vllt einen mit.
mfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Ne da begehst du einen Irrtum, ich hab das Antec 1200 mit oben einem 200mm und hinten mit 2*120mm, die sitzten so in 5 cm entfehrnung und da schießen bei mir in Prim95 die Temperaturen über 70 nach 30 Minuten. Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter in der mitte und schon sinken die Temperaturen um 15-20 Grad, mach das blos mit dem Lüfter besonders jetzt im Sommer. Du kanns ab besten zwei Lüfter installieren und lässt sie dann halt nur auf 800rpm drehen dann sind die unhörbar, bei nur einem Lüfter empfehle ich dir mindestens 1200 rpm.


----------



## Balko29 (25. Mai 2010)

@hulkhardy1.Meinst du das es mehr bringt,wenn man beim Antech 1200 noch 1 Lüfter in das li.Seitenteil baut,der nach innen bläst?


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Mai 2010)

Wofür sind diese Teile die an der Unterseite des MB wieder rauskommen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Der Seitlich Lüfter bring eigentlich nur was wenn du mehr als ein Graka verbaut hast also SLI oder CF, sonst hat es beim Antec 1200 eher keinen Einfluss, denn es hat ja 3 vorne 2 hinten und einen oben da gibts net mehr viel zu verbessern in richtung Airflow.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wofür sind diese Teile die an der Unterseite des MB wieder rauskommen


 
Was für Teile meinst du den????


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Also irgentwie steh ich auf der Leitung, also der kleine Kühler wird mit der klienen vier eckigen Platte auf die schwarze halte Platte mit eine Pad geklebt dann die Schauben durch die Plate und Mainboard und zum schluss die zwei halte spangen drauf. Wenn du nicht zurecht kommst kein Problem, mach ein Foto von allen Teilen und ich sag dir wo für jedes einzelne ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Ach jetzt kapier ich was du meinst, das sind die Lammellen des kleinen kühler verankert um ihnen mehr stabilität zu geben die brauchst du garnet zu beachten.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Mai 2010)

Nein ich meine Allgemein den Kühler ist der so wichtig ?
Und führt er überm MB oder unterm MB entlang ?(kann man auf den Bildern schlecht erkennen siehe Bierkaste @ SysProfile)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Der fürht hinter dem Mainboad entlang, der kleine Kühler bringt so um die 3 Grad ist nicht viel aber immerhin, mach in dran wenn er in dein Gehäuse past. Ich schau mal ob ich ein paar Bilder auftreiben kann damit du es besser siehst und verstehst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Hir hast du ein 5 Teiliges Einbau Video vom IFX-14 das wird dir helfen:

YouTube - IFX-14 einbau Video


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Mai 2010)

Kay Danke


----------



## orange619 (26. Mai 2010)

Der IFX is so legendär, ich will auch einen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2010)

So @Balko29 du hast gefragt ob der IFX-14 auch auf ein Crosshair IV passt, was ich bestätigen kann hir ein Foto wo du es sehen kannst.


----------



## Balko29 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich danke dir.Habe jetzt mal gegoogelt und wollte mir diese beiden 140´er für den IFX-holen

Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm Lüfter erreichen in vier Varianten den Markt - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U


----------



## PIXI (26. Mai 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ach jetzt kapier ich was du meinst, das sind die Lammellen des kleinen kühler verankert um ihnen mehr stabilität zu geben die brauchst du garnet zu beachten.



nur so als kleine berichtigung, die sind für die bessere hitzeabführung da.
so kann die aufgewärmte luft besser abtransportiert werden (luftzirkulation z.B. im passiven betrieb).

gruß PIX


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Mai 2010)

Alles klar nur bringt das ja nix da das Board ja nicht liegent eingebaut wird, also zeigen dan siese kleinen öffnungen in die Waagrechte die Luft geht aber nach  oben weg, also direkt durch die breiten Lammellen.


----------



## Doogystyle (2. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand vllt ob der Kühler auf ein MSI P45D3 Platinum past wegen dieser Circupipe?

Klick

Sieht so aus als könnte das sehr sehr eng werden


----------



## butter_milch (2. Juni 2010)

Auf mein Asus Maximus Formula konnte ich ihn nur montieren (von vorn nach hinten - von unten nach oben ging es) nachdem an den Halteschienen (rechts oben) gefeilt habe. Und zwar musste ich die Ausbeulungen ein bisschen abrunden. Es hält natürlich trotzdem noch bombenfest.


----------



## kuki122 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich habe meinen auf einen Phenom II 920  @ 3,6 GHz geschnallt, mit ca. 28°C IDLE und 45-50°C Load @1,5V.


----------



## mapLayer (3. Juni 2010)

O Gott wie geil ihr seid!
Ich dachte ja die Gehäusekühlung reicht ja locker aus. Pustekuchen!
Nachdem ich vorne einen 120mm-Lüfter(der der eigentlich nach hinten rausgeblasen hat) nun vor den IFX-14 geschnallt habe(bläst nach oben) hab ich schon mal um die 35°(Bestwert bsi jetzt 33°) anstatt 45°. Dass is schon irgendwie Hammer^^.
Alle Lüfter auf 6Volt runtergeregelt hat er angenehme 38-42° (alles idle Temps)
edit//: 1 1/2 Stunden Prime 50°
Werde jetzt die Tage noch einen Kühler von Vorne, der eh nie Läuft dank Lüftersteuerung, noch in die Mitte montieren.
Es sollte noch erwähnt werden dass ich einen hitzigen Pentium D935 hab.
mfG & grooooßes Danke


----------



## Kaktus (3. Juni 2010)

Was soll am D935 "hitzig" sein? Der hat eine TDP von 95W und bleibt demnach kühler als ein X4 955.


----------



## mapLayer (3. Juni 2010)

Heißt es nciht das Pentium D Prozessoren voll heiß werden?
Ich mein das mal gehört zu haben :p


----------



## Biosman (3. Juni 2010)

Leute....

IFX 14 Planschleifen und er steht mit seiner Kühlleistung wieder ganz oben... Habs selber nicht geglaubt aber mein model kühlte besser als megahalems und diesen (D14?) von Noctua! Nach dem Schleifen. 

Auf Youtube und einigen Berichten im Netz wird von unglaublichen 5-8 C° Gesprochen.
Das habe ich auch locker erreicht! Gleich 7-8 C° Besser... 
Mein Kollege hatte damals eine Teure Wakü und der hat fast geheult.^^

Bessere Temps konnte ich nurnoch mit ner Wakü ala Mora2 erreichen.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern Q6600 @ 3 GHz bei zich std Prime95 (und Furmark) hatte ich 48-49 C° Hab irgendwo vor einger zeit sogar mal Fotos hier im Forum hochgeladen. Same @ my i7 920...

Das ist kein Scherz...


Das Prachtexemplar habe ich auch noch, obwohl er nun nen fast halbes Jahr im Schrank rumgestanden hat... Aber da ich für meine Frau einige neue Computer Teile (Größeres Gehäuse) und Stärkere CPU bestellt hab wird er seine 2te lebenszeit antreten


----------



## Kaktus (3. Juni 2010)

@mapLayer
Die Pentium D8XX wurden sehr heiß, die D 9XX waren da deutlich humaner.


----------



## Biosman (3. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema IFX14:

Hab mir nochmal die Mühe gemacht und das "Alte" Pic rausgesucht. War sogar schon mein I7 920 Am Werkeln. Mit der Automatischen Übertaktung auf 2.8 GHz und 8 Threads (was dem ganzen zusammen noch ein bischen mehr einheizt)

Sind im Durchschnitt 48 C° 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juni 2010)

Bin jetzt doch erstaunt wie viel das Planschleifen bringen soll aber 5-8 kommt mir doch ein bischen viel vor, ich hab von Leuten die es gemacht haben Werte von 0,5 - 2 Grad bekommen. Wer schön gewesen wenn du vergleichs Werte hättest, also gleiche Hardware nur anderer Kühler, gleiche Belüftung u.s.w. Ich meine mal in der PCGH gelesen zu haben das es nicht alzu viel bringen soll, weiß aber leider nicht mehr in welche Ausgabe es drinn stand.


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2010)

Das Planschleifen bringt kaum etwas. Meist Selbsttäuschung was viele von sich geben.


----------



## Biosman (4. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt doch erstaunt wie viel das Planschleifen bringen soll aber 5-8 kommt mir doch ein bischen viel vor, ich hab von Leuten die es gemacht haben Werte von 0,5 - 2 Grad bekommen. Wer schön gewesen wenn du vergleichs Werte hättest, also gleiche Hardware nur anderer Kühler, gleiche Belüftung u.s.w. Ich meine mal in der PCGH gelesen zu haben das es nicht alzu viel bringen soll, weiß aber leider nicht mehr in welche Ausgabe es drinn stand.



Wie gesagt es ist schon ewig her, damals war sogar noch mein Kumpel dabei der hats alles gesehen. Ich habs ja nur gemacht weil der IFX14 total uneben ist. Brauchste nur auf Youtube gucken und bissi Googeln. Es gibt leute die meinen jedenfalls noch mehr rausgeholt zu haben. Ich bin damals mit meinem Q6600 von 55 - 57 C° Auf 48 C° Runter. (Grade bei Quad Cores sind die Temp unterschiede nurnoch 2 ~ C°. Vorher waren es 5 oder mehr C° Unterschied.

Auf Youtube ist sogar zu sehen wie ein besitzer ihn auf der Kühlfläche drehen kann (war bei mir genau so!)

===> YouTube - IFX-14 Thermalright uneben

Gibt bei Google und Youtube einfach mal IFX-14 Lapping oder IFX-14 Planschleifen ein. Dort wird man genug dazu finden.

(Selbst in den Video Antworten steht es drinne...)




Kaktus schrieb:


> Das Planschleifen bringt kaum etwas. Meist Selbsttäuschung was viele von sich geben.



Bei anderen Kühlern stimmt das auch aber der IFX14 ist von haus aus nicht Plan, da TR versucht hatte gegen die verzogene IHS einer CPU vorzubeugen. Leider hats wohl nicht ganz geklappt. Deswegen erreicht man mit dem Schleifen auch so viel bei diesem Model.

Wie gesagt leute das Netz ist voll mit Infos darüber man muss nur mal suchen und gucken.

Mein Lieber mit Selbsttäuschung hat das hier sicher nichts zu tun. Ich habe genug Geld um mir was Lukü angeht das beste vom besten zu kaufen. Ich hatte selber den Megahalems und D14 von Noctua zuhause. (bevor ich auf Wakü umgestiegen bin) Der Noctua war auf Augenhöhe aber der Megahalems kam nicht mal ansatzweise hinterher obwohl dieser Plan ist.

Ich erzähl das hier nicht damit die leute denken ich wäre toll oder was weiss ich fürn Scheiß. Hier gehts um den IFX14 und ich versuche nur den leuten den Tip zu vermitteln Ihr Model Plan zu schleifen. Jeder der was anderes von den Temps meint spricht von unwissenheit ganz einfach.

Hatte damals als ich das hier "veröffentlicht" habe 2 3 PNs von Usern bekommen die selber von 5 C° + Gesprochen haben. Nur um das mal zu untermauern.

Heute habe ich sowieso ne Wakü und die Spielt in ganz anderen gefilden als Lukü.


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2010)

@Biosman
Wie gesagt, ich werd ihn mir mal ansehen und ein bisschen mit ihm selbst herum spielen und zu meinem Test dazu fügen. Ich zweifel ernsthaft das man mit Schleifen so viel erreicht, auch nicht beim IFX.


----------



## Biosman (4. Juni 2010)

Warum sollte man daran zeifeln? Es ist doch wohl Logisch wenn man das aus dem Youtube Video sieht was wohl passiert wenn man ihn Schleift.

Umsonst findet man nicht so viele User die von solchen Temps Sprechen!

Ich bin doch nur einer von vielen und hab es genau wie du nicht geglaubt!!
Am anfang habe ich mir gesagt (Mehr als 2-3 C° Können es ja nicht werden *Genau wie du!!*) Dafür dann Schleifpapier und Polier Paste besorgen wird mir auch zu Teuer...dazu noch 3-4 std. Arbeit... 

Das war es mir nicht wert hab ich mir gedacht... 

Bis mein besagter Kollege mich dazu überredet hat. Welcher von A - Z dabei war, vorher sowie nacher gesehen hat und mir auch beim Schleifen geholfen hat (Da er diese Youtube Videos usw alle gesehen hat.)

Am ende des Tages ist mir es eigentlich shice egal ob du mir das Glaubst oder nicht. Bin glaube lange aus dem Alter raus mich hier immer gegen die Hater und Fanboys rechtfertigen zu müssen. Wie gesagt das was ich hier erzähle ist nur ein !TIPP! Wer es nicht glaubt kann gerne nen ungeschliffenen IFX14 + Kasten Bier einpacken. Fürn Tag vorbei kommen und nebendem Fachsimpeln über Computer werde ich dann Live demonstrieren was der Unterschied ist damit ich hier endlich Ruhe habe!

Ich kann dir nur anbieten das du vorbei kommst mit deiner Kiste und ich dir Zeige welche Temps ein Normaler und ein Geschliffener IFX 14 hat. Danach kannste weiter reden...


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2010)

@Biosman
Neee, las mal, Nordsee mochte ich noch nie. Und Bremen war auch keine besonders schöne Stadt in meinen Augen (soll keine Beleidigung sein). 

Ich bin einfach der Typ "Ich glaube nichts was ich nicht selbst sehe oder gemacht habe". UNd rechtfertigen musst du dich vor mir nicht, ist ja auch quatsch. Ich werds selbst mal versuchen wenn ich Zeit dafür habe. Wird aber sicherlich noch ein paar Wochen dauern. Vorher stehen noch andere Tests an. 

Einzig welches Schleifpapier und welche Paste du empfehlen würdest könntest du mir mal per PN zukommen lassen, damit ich das nicht vergesse und mal einen Ansatz habe wenn es denn so weit ist.


----------



## mapLayer (4. Juni 2010)

Also hab gerade aus Langeweile Prime95 und Furmark laufen lassen.
Nach ca. 10-15 Minuten hat sich dei Temperatur bei exact 50° Eingependelt und ist auch nach 1 1/2 Stunden noch konstant geblieben.(Graka 90° Btw  )
Allerdings haben sich die Idle Temps mittlerweile bei 40 ° eingefunden und haben den anfänglichen Wert nicht mehr Erreicht. Nur noch 4 Minuten nachm Booten isser angenehm Kühl bei 35°. Allerdings bin ich, gerade mit den Last-Temps, sehr zufrieden und finde es gut den Lüfter Montiert zu haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

Zum Schleifen. Du suchst dir eine plane Fläche (Glasplatte, Spiegel, Ceranfeldkochplatte) und klebst da Schleifpapier auf, es darf sich nicht mehr bewegen und auch keine Wellen schlagen. Ich hab hier mit 400er angefangen und so lange geschliffen bis überall Kupfer durchzusehen war. Dann mit 800er und zum schluss mit 1000er. Leichter gehts auch, wenn du nass schleifst .

Damit der Kühler beim Schleifen nicht zu sehr wackelt, hab ich am Rand des Bodens (diese Einfassung aus Alu) gleichmäßig mit Krebband beklebt, so konnte der IFX kaum noch wacklen und ich konnte schon gerade schleifen. Dabei ist zu beachten, den Kühler nach so 10 Schleifbewegungen einmal um 90° zu drehen, damits auch gleichmäßig plan wird. Halten tust du ihn dabei am besten direkt am Boden.

Aber ganz ehrlich.......ich würd mir diese Arbeit nicht nocheinmal antun. Der NH-D14 ist bereits lagernd, kühlt saumäßig gut, hat eine einfachere Montage und ist bereits plan. Ob dir das den hohen Preis wert ist, eingetauscht gegen 4h schleifen + Muskelkater, dass ist dir überlassen ^^

Die Anleitung ist nich von mir!


----------



## Biosman (5. Juni 2010)

Polieren brauch man denn auch nicht extra, dass ist eigentlich nurnoch wegen dem "Style" wenn man Fotos macht. 
Mein Kollege wollte es aber, an den temps ändert das aber nichts mehr.

Was Hulkhardy sagt ist natürlich richtig, einen IFX 14 extra kaufen lohnt sich nicht mehr weil einen Fertig plan geschliffenen IFX 14 gibt es halt in der Form eines Noctua D14.^^

Die Anleitung wegen dem Schleifen ist soweit eigentlich richtig. Wichtig wäre noch zu sagen das, dass Schleifpapier sehr straff auf eine der genannten Oberflächen festgeklebt wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

Ja stimmt mit dem Schleifpapier am besten die ganze Unterseite mit doppel Klebeband bekleben dann kann garantiert nix verrutschen. Bin echt mal gespannt wenn @Kaktus es testet was es ausmacht wenn man plan schleift im Gegensatz zum Origenal. Ich weiß aber jetzt schon das er es bereuen wird,hehehhe. Vier Stunden harte Arbeit für 1 Grad bessere Temps!!!!!!!!!


----------

